# Tivo Series 2, TCD240040



## anubis93611 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello all, love the forum.. I was given a Tivo series 2, TCD240040 Lifetime box. Old box, box we only have a tube TV in our bedroom so it will be perfect. However it is stuck on the Welcome, powering up screen. I assume the Had Drive is bad. Can anyone help me with a pre installed Tivo software on a decent HArd drive. Does not have to be anything great. But, dont want to spend a ton of money when i can buy a good Hard drive for a lot less.. can anyone help me with this? 

I am not afraid of replacing the hardware, but do not know how to install the Tivo OS on a blank HD... 

Help Please!! 

Thanks!


----------



## anubis93611 (Jun 8, 2011)

What i would like is a Hard Drive with the Tivo OS installed, used maybe?? Anyone have any lying around? Name the price!!


----------



## anubis93611 (Jun 8, 2011)

Seriously? No one has one?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

anubis93611 said:


> Hello all, love the forum.. I was given a Tivo series 2, TCD240040 Lifetime box. Old box, box we only have a tube TV in our bedroom so it will be perfect. However it is stuck on the Welcome, powering up screen. I assume the Had Drive is bad. Can anyone help me with a pre installed Tivo software on a decent HArd drive. Does not have to be anything great. But, dont want to spend a ton of money when i can buy a good Hard drive for a lot less.. can anyone help me with this?
> 
> I am not afraid of replacing the hardware, but do not know how to install the Tivo OS on a blank HD...
> 
> ...


It's not impossible that it's the motherboard that's bad and not the harddrive.

Does it stay on that intitial sunrise screen, or does it eventually reboot?

Does it ever get to the "just a few more minutes" screen?

I've got a different version of the 240 (with supposedly a bad power supply) coming in in about a week, maybe I can make you an image then, but I'm not sure how interchangeable 240 images are.


----------



## anubis93611 (Jun 8, 2011)

unitron said:


> It's not impossible that it's the motherboard that's bad and not the harddrive.
> 
> Does it stay on that intitial sunrise screen, or does it eventually reboot?
> 
> ...


It stays on the Welcome, Powering up..... Screen... never comes off... buddy put it in his closet a number of years ago... was working fine. now its here... What do you mean by saying making me an image? PM me, ide appreciate the help...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

anubis93611 said:


> It stays on the Welcome, Powering up..... Screen... never comes off... buddy put it in his closet a number of years ago... was working fine. now its here... What do you mean by saying making me an image? PM me, ide appreciate the help...


If it stays on that first screen, which is built into the motherboard, not the hard drive, and never reboots, that's the same behaviour as you would get from a TiVo with no hard drive.

So maybe the power plug or the IDE cable have worked loose from the drive, or maybe the +5V or +12V section of the power supply has gone bad.

If it's the power supply, it's probably capacitor disease. Capacitors of the type likely to go bad in a power supply are actually more likely to go bad from lack of use than constant use.

Even when a drive goes bad, the electronics on the drive will usually communicate something, even if it's gibberish, to the controller to which it's connected.

That's when you get the first screen and then it reboots after a while because it didn't hear what it wanted to from the hard drive, as opposed to sitting there waiting to hear anything at all and never doing so.

Do you have any experience taking computers apart and messing with the stuff inside?

Do you have the right size Torx driver to take the cover off of the TiVo?

Have you gone online with the TiVo Service Number off of the sticker on the back and run it by TiVo customer service to be absolutely one-thousand per cent certain that thing has Product Lifetime Service to be sure it's worth messing with?


----------



## anubis93611 (Jun 8, 2011)

I called and askd them and yes it is.... i will try and open it and check the connections.... can i give ya a call and maybe you can talk me though it??


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

All 240 images are interchangeable. Since V7 software, 140 ad 240 software are interchangeable.

If it were me, and didn't want to buy a blank PC HDD, and put the software on myself, I would consider buying a used identical model TiVo (hopefully known working) and harvest the HDD from that.


----------



## chris14 (Jan 14, 2012)

does anyone have a good TCD240040 image i can use to restore to my Tivo using WINMFS?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

chris14 said:


> does anyone have a good TCD240040 image i can use to restore to my Tivo using WINMFS?


If you have a an 80GB drive with an LBA number of 160086528 or higher (in other words a Maxtor 80GB, 'cause a WD 80GB will have a smaller LBA number), or a drive larger than 80GB, then go here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8707432#post8707432

and download both files to keep them on the server longer, they're about to age off.


----------

